# Looking for Tom, Luke and Bill from Berlin Youth Hunt



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Ran into a Father, Son and Uncle combo on Saturday 10/25 at Berlin Youth Wild hunt.
Was fortunate enough to be able to share my son's first pheasant kill with Tom, his son Luke and their Uncle Bill. Took some pictures that I would like to forward to them... but in the excitement of the moment neglected to get Tom's phone number or email.
Does anyone out there know them?
Tom, the father just returned from a tour in Afghanistan.


----------

